# what a complete load of tosh



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

why?

http://www.ananova.com/entertainment/st ... .html?menu


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That's art for you.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I have it on CD, Listen, I'll send you a sound bite now ........................


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I play solo in that orchestra. 8) I have to practice every day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have it on CD, Listen, I'll send you a sound bite now ........................


It sounds better in 5:1 than DTS. Feel that sub. ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> why?
> 
> http://www.ananova.com/entertainment/st ... .html?menu


All the better to hear the audience cough during the quieter passages :.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

seriously though, what a load of bollocks

its all very 'turner prize' isnt it, pretentious shite for the islington mob

"oh yah yah, its about the gaps in between the notes"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wait until a Saatchi legitimises it my throwing some money at it and 'creating' a market for it. Â Which is exactly what he did for that dog Emitt and the Hirst twat, making them both money and his collection of modern art even more valuable.

Clever people having the last laugh. Â Oh, and they can can justify it's status as valuable art to anyone who can arsed to listen, by factually stating that Charles (or is it Maurice) Saatchi paid Â£400K for the 'Unmade Bed' and he, after all is the largest collector of Modern Art in the world, so he knows what he is talking about...

Obviously this is slighter harder to achieve with intangiable silence than a dead dog in formaldahide, but you get the picture.

In fact I wonder if I am currently infringing the copyright? Â I'm at home and it's very quiet.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I think the most worrying thing is that will be some people tunning in and 'listening' to it and then raving on about it afterwards. :-/

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I 'm sure the original will sound better :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

On vinyl is a must 



> I 'm sure the original will sound better Â :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I hope they play it live and don't resort to using playback tapes [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I actually think it's brilliant........I have a problem with calling it art but to think that the tossers at the BBC can think that it is worth taking public money to broadcast it (and more money so the emergency back up doesn't come on) is a huge statement of the way in which we live in our modern world. That says it all, it's the fact that they are gonna do it not the actual broadcast that is a waste of time and money.

oh and yes I loved the KLF burning that money, that is my all time favourite. Now to think of a way to demonstrate the futility of time ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> oh and yes I loved the KLF burning that money, that is my all time favourite. Now to think of a way to demonstrate the futility of time ;D


Set fire to your house and car. The public burning of a modern coveted status symbolÂ would make great pics and probably be arty too  ;D 8)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Set fire to your house and car. The public burning of a modern coveted status symbolÂ would make great pics and probably be arty too  ;D 8)


but I'm not an artist ;D :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I can see both sides of this. If 'art' only means beautiful paintings, or classic opera singers to you, then yes, 4 1/2 minutes of silence is a load of pretetious tosh. But at the other extreme, it has provoked a reaction, we are discussing it, and being entertained by it, therefore it is 'art' ?

I have a collection of american 'garage punk' (i.e _original_ Â punk) songs from the mid 60's. Some of the songs have deliberately poor and corny lyrics, and dodgy musical qualities. They descend down a scale through good - fair - poor- bad and then they kind of go through a barrier and come out the other side where they become so bad that they are actually become better and better and eventually some of them become absolute masterpeices! Â  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



> Set fire to your house and car. The public burning of a modern coveted status symbolÂ would make great pics and probably be arty too  ;D 8)


It's been done. Michael Landy did an exhibition in London Feb 2001 called breakdown:



> Man to destroy all he owns for art exhibit
> 
> A Londoner is to destroy all his possessions in the name of art.
> 
> ...


I wonder if he's regretting it now?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw that.

Well, I went past it on the bus. Didn't go in. Doesn't do to encourage these people.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> seriously though, what a load of bollocks
> 
> its all very 'turner prize' isnt it, pretentious shite for the islington mob
> 
> "oh yah yah, its about the gaps in between the notes"


The only reason is to draw attention to the performance. I bet you the whole concert gets a lot of listeners now for sheer novelty value.

John Cage is a fantastic composer - I've got about 20 CDs of his - and I think a few people would be surprised. I'm sure he'd rather be known for his other music than the "silent piece", but with that piece he was making a statement that music / art is everything that is around you. So in a concert hall, it is the coughs, the shuffling, the feeling of space etc etc.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Money for nothing, and your c.............


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think to a degree the piece is very clever - they should have put it in the middle of a performance so it could act as a "sorbet" to what has just been heard and prepare the ear for what is about to be played. Also gets you to notice that there is never complete silence - we are surrounded by noise even on the quietest of moments.

Challenge - everyone stand in a quiet room for 4min 33s - what do you hear Â 

What I don't agree with is the Radio 3 controllers comments on the Today programme - he said he has heard it performed only once before by a pianist - get a grip man ffs - and is looking forward to it being "played" by a full orchestra.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> LOL ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Did anyone actually listen to this work of silence being played on Radio 3 ? What did you think


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did anyone actually listen to this work of silence being played on Radio 3 ? What did you think Â


'kin LOUD silence. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

GaryC


> 'kin LOUD silence. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


lol!



> Did anyone actually listen to this work of silence being played on Radio 3 ? What did you think Â


Personally, I thought it was great. I used it to adjust my FM radio antenna for best reception


----------

